# I'm an older adult who has never taken a single puff.



## meee223 (Mar 18, 2011)

So you're wondering what the heck am I doing here? Yep, I'm in my 50's and have never tried weed (or any illegal drug). I've had opportunities when I was younger, but said no. Anyway, the past few years I've become very curious, as that curiosity factor has become stronger. When you guys talk about getting high, I actually have no clue as to what getting high even means. I haven't been able to try weed now because I just haven't got a clue as to where to get it. I don't know a soul who smokes it and just can't go up to people and ask if they smoke, even friends. What if they don't and then if I ask, they will know I'm interested and it could be embarrassing for me. So what do I do? Any suggestions?


----------



## donmagicjuan (Mar 18, 2011)

pop your cherry already or dont


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Mar 18, 2011)

thats a tough one, do you live in a bigger city where you know drug activity occurs in a certain area of town? thats all i can think of other than go out to a bunch of bars or something and try to find someone. by getting high we mean smoking marijuana, vaporizing marijuana, or eating marijuana. its nearly impossible imo to try to explain what its like to be high to you, especially since its been so long since i started and first time the buzz is a little stronger/different but its hard to explain.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 18, 2011)

the best place to go is a gay bar. mingle it up talk to a few nice fellows. dance a little, have a few drinks. dont get wasted though well cuz u know. then just ask some people. done deal.


----------



## taint (Mar 18, 2011)

Do you have or are you related to any teenagers?


----------



## shadowgrower1 (Mar 19, 2011)

What neck of the woods do you live in? Find some 22-25 year old college kids in a bar and ask them to score you a forty sack(thats a sack that *usually* weighs 3-3.5 grams and costs 40 bucks). Make sure they smell like alcohol or pot(if you know the smell) so you know they're legit. My guess is 7/10 people will bend over backwards if they were to find out its your first time at your age! I know I would! If you like it ,I suggest getting out of the drug world and investing a few bucks into some lights and grow your own. Remember, its just an herb, and its good for you too!


----------



## bajafox (Mar 19, 2011)

What state are you in?


----------



## MomaPug (Mar 19, 2011)

I am also in my 50's but did try it when I was younger, so it was not a mystery to me, but I can relate to your concern. The first time you try, you may not feel anything...try again; I suggest an indica as sativa can make you a bit paranoid if you tend to be a little paranoid about trying it anyway. It's not as strong as drinking, you will not be "out of control" at any time... you will just feel warm and cozy most likely.

You would be very surprised in the numbers of people around you that smoke (depending on your location). You can't tell who smokes and who doesn't just by looking at them. It's not all younger folks, plenty of us "gray hairs" out here smoking and growing also.

You may just start a conversation with someone about wine or beer...and ask them what they think of marijuana in comparison? Ask if they have they ever tried it? It's not a crime to be curious, and you may be very surprised at the answers you get.

What state are you in?


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 19, 2011)

drink 1/2 glass of white wine in 5 minutes and note your feeling about 20 minutes later.
if you drink a bit, you may need todowna glass.
this would be somewhat similar to being high in a heady way.


then if youdo a glass of red whine, and a shot of jack daniels. taht would be like a body/heady high. lol 


basically when you JUST notice your starting to feel a very light alcohol buzz, this is pretty similar to the end result effects of marijuana
once your feeling a smidge more notably drunk than just the initial feeling of there it is. this is similar to some of the more potent tch.


just my comparative opinion for someone fully not sure what to expect.

does your state have Legal MMJ laws?

if yes, it sholdnt be to hard to have a conversation, find a club dispensory, and sit down and chat.

if your in a non mmj legal, its a bit tougher, but im willing to bet 40ish percent of the people you interact with on a daily basis are light to moderant Cannabis users.


----------



## sebastopolian (Mar 19, 2011)

In my neck of the woods almost everyone get's high & they even have Medical Cannabis festivals, Harvest festvals, Gardening Expo's, etc.. those are great places to meet people of all ages that smoke & r willing to share and pass it around! Depends on where u live... u might check to see if they have some in your area.

P.S. Yeah right Mongo frog gay bar? LOL He may not be into that...But yeah those fella's love to share their dopey's!


----------



## meee223 (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, I'm in Canada (Ontario), but did my schooling and college in L.A. I moved back to Canada in the mid 90's. I've also never been drunk. I'm not really into alcohol, but when I've drank a lot on occasion (again, the curiosity factor), there doesn't seem to be any effect. I once went so far as to drink 10 tequila shots in about an hr. (4 straight and then 1 every 10 min.) and felt nothing. By talking to me, you'd never know I even drank anything. I guess it must be my metabolism that doesn't allow me to feel the so-called effects of alcohol. So who knows if I'd have any unusual sensations smoking weed?

Thanks for the suggestions. They are good ones. I'll keep you posted if and when I do ever get to try any. If you have any more suggestions, please keep them coming.


----------



## stumps (Mar 19, 2011)

I bet you do know some smokers. We are everywhere.


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 19, 2011)

10 shots and nothing! i knew there was a god


----------



## meee223 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey, we have an annual Global Marijuana March followed by an all day thing in a park. For this event, smoking weed is ok and the law never bothers anyone. I've seen it on tv and in the papers and I think it's sometime in April or May. Maybe I should go down and even though selling it is strictly prohibited there, maybe I can ask someone for a joint, emphasizing I've never had one before. Think they'd give me one for free?


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 19, 2011)

ahhhhhh, fuck ya


----------



## sebastopolian (Mar 19, 2011)

a mongo frog said:


> ahhhhhh, fuck ya


I think u mean fuck yes


----------



## sebastopolian (Mar 19, 2011)

meee223 said:


> Hey, we have an annual Global Marijuana March followed by an all day thing in a park. For this event, smoking weed is ok and the law never bothers anyone. I've seen it on tv and in the papers and I think it's sometime in April or May. Maybe I should go down and even though selling it is strictly prohibited there, maybe I can ask someone for a joint, emphasizing I've never had one before. Think they'd give me one for free?


You should go, It's alot of fun & the people are super cool & would love share...most grower's & fellow smoker's like for people to sample their stuff. You mention you have never tried it... they probably be so surpised they give u a couple joints. Goodluck! Oh unbelievable regards to the tequila... Most people would have passed out!


----------



## Timmahh (Mar 19, 2011)

mary j, effects your body on a totally different level and way then alcohol. if you didnt feel the effects of 10ish shots of tequilla (im assuming this was in LA) then you got some WATERED DOWN Tequilla. lol prolly for an arm and a leg.

your body literally has millions of THC receptors in it. most lie unused. wonder why when marijuana, the only producer of TCH, is mostly illegal.

if your a religous person, god didnt put these THC receptors all over our body for nothing.

if your not a religous person, evoluction didnt develop these THC receptors for nothing.

to me it seems un natural NOT to use Marihuana, and reap its natureal ability to make me feel well and healthy.

ya, if you had a small sticker that said, FIRST TIME MARIJUANA EXPERIMENTER onit.
youd prolly get all sort of differnt stuff to try out. heh.


----------



## VER D (Mar 19, 2011)

if you cant find none grow some ill be while till ur able to smoke em but hey at least you wouldnt have to pay or go around askin people and its safer too


----------



## Carne Seca (Mar 19, 2011)

meee223 said:


> So you're wondering what the heck am I doing here? Yep, I'm in my 50's and have never tried weed (or any illegal drug). I've had opportunities when I was younger, but said no. Anyway, the past few years I've become very curious, as that curiosity factor has become stronger. When you guys talk about getting high, I actually have no clue as to what getting high even means. I haven't been able to try weed now because I just haven't got a clue as to where to get it. I don't know a soul who smokes it and just can't go up to people and ask if they smoke, even friends. What if they don't and then if I ask, they will know I'm interested and it could be embarrassing for me. So what do I do? Any suggestions?


It's pretty similar to nitrous oxide if you've ever been dosed with that at a doctor's orifice.. errr.. office. 

And I'm almost certain that you've been drunk a time or two so I know you have a history of "being high."


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 19, 2011)

sebastopolian said:


> In my neck of the woods almost everyone get's high & they even have Medical Cannabis festivals, Harvest festvals, Gardening Expo's, etc.. those are great places to meet people of all ages that smoke & r willing to share and pass it around! Depends on where u live... u might check to see if they have some in your area.
> 
> P.S. Yeah right Mongo frog gay bar? LOL He may not be into that...But yeah those fella's love to share their dopey's!


Don't know how you guys know that and don't want to, shit if he did and backed up to a glory hole, what a visual....LMAO

If you got late teens or 20's kids talk to them and say your curious and what do they know, go from there. Most bars have dealers in Canada strip joints are great places and Check This Site Out

http://www.webehigh.com/


----------



## woodsmaneh! (Mar 19, 2011)

Dude walk through any park in any city in ON and use your nose and try not to look like the cops, be cool and ask,


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Mar 19, 2011)

I have a hard time believing you took 10 shots in less than an hour and felt nothing. are you sure you didnt just black out or something? lol


----------



## newatit2010 (Mar 19, 2011)

What ever you do don't get drunk to try and smoke you will get sick. Just smoke or just drink not together the first few times. Us old people have to take it easy.


----------



## sso (Mar 19, 2011)

sounds like perfect opportunity to grow your own.

by now, probably no one would dream you smoke, let alone grow, so perfectly safe, instead of courting strangers for weed (and possibly police)

its easy and in 4 months you would have your own smoke, knowing exactly what ferts and whatnot were used in its growth.

buying from dealers, generally sucks and they charge ridiculous prices though moderately excused by the law.

but growing weed is so easy that basically dealers shouldnt exist.


----------



## ChubbySoap (Mar 19, 2011)

yes...seek a festival of some kind. look for happy people...hippies...literally.

...there's always friendly tolkers that are more than willing to let older folk try it for the first time


----------



## canndo (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes there are countless numbers of older people living lives of quiet desperation, knowing that everyone around them is enjoying a marvelous life augmented by exotic and romantic chemicals but being just too afraid of ridicule or jail to simply come out and ask "where's the dope at?"


----------



## meee223 (Mar 19, 2011)

Timmahh said:


> mary j, effects your body on a totally different level and way then alcohol. if you didnt feel the effects of 10ish shots of tequilla (im assuming this was in LA) then you got some WATERED DOWN Tequilla. lol prolly for an arm and a leg.
> 
> ya, if you had a small sticker that said, FIRST TIME MARIJUANA EXPERIMENTER onit.
> youd prolly get all sort of differnt stuff to try out. heh.


No, the tequilla was definitely not watered down. Although I can't remember exactly, it was a very well known brand and bought at the LCBO (our Canadian liquor stores). And love the idea about the sticker! I think I'm going to do that! I checked and this year the march and rally is very early in May. I'll go down and see if anyone approaches me when I wear the sticker!


----------



## MsBBB (Mar 19, 2011)

meee223 said:


> So you're wondering what the heck am I doing here? Yep, I'm in my 50's and have never tried weed (or any illegal drug). I've had opportunities when I was younger, but said no. Anyway, the past few years I've become very curious, as that curiosity factor has become stronger. When you guys talk about getting high, I actually have no clue as to what getting high even means. I haven't been able to try weed now because I just haven't got a clue as to where to get it. I don't know a soul who smokes it and just can't go up to people and ask if they smoke, even friends. What if they don't and then if I ask, they will know I'm interested and it could be embarrassing for me. So what do I do? Any suggestions?


*I understand your dilemma...Your best bet is family or friends. You don't want to become a victim by soliciting the wrong unknown person. In the past I smoked a lot of MJ, I hadn't smoked in more than 15 years when a coworker was making a score and asked if I was interested. I really enjoyed the high, but we went our separate ways and I didn't want to make contact just to score some smoke. So I went dry another 5 years. I knew people from the old neighborhood that smoked heavy but didn't trust them not to spread my business around. Now that MMJ is legal in my state I don't care who knows that I smoke, but no one knows that I am growing. That's when I decided to grow my own. I wouldn't even ask for bagseed to experiment with, I just bit the bullet and took the chance ordering beans/seeds online. And now I'm waiting to harvest... I enjoy a good drink and I drink it all (beer, wine, and liquor) usually in moderation. But there is nothing like a MJ high, alcohol gives a different high, and the two together is beyond words. At least for me anyway.*


----------



## MrDank007 (Mar 19, 2011)

Watch out for that doppler effect when you start mixing booze.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Mar 19, 2011)

you live in canada? i would go to one of those cannabis festivals ive heard and read about, ive also read it can cost 5-6 hundred(u.s.) a ticket though. I think the one ive read about the most is called the cannabis cup or something. I dream of one day attending it, i have since i was like 17 and my friends mom would give us her copies of high times and a few others after she read them and me and my buddy read an article on it. Sounds like a hell of a good time, gotta be 21 to get in i believe, but thats obviously not a problem in your case(or mine).


----------



## taipanspunk (Mar 19, 2011)

...you're not alone and yes many people around have at least tried it. my advice is for you to grow your own and not trust what is out there unless you know some one personally... i hear many one liners that say theirs is the best and so forth just for you to realize later they are wrong. I hate for you to try something that you can most like do better... just my 0.02


----------



## meee223 (Mar 20, 2011)

There is a smoke out on April 20 that I may go to and our Global Marijuana March as part of the Toronto Freedom Festival had it's permit revoked this year, but I'm sure a lot of people will still be there. Don't know what the police will do after all the G20 hassles from last June.


----------



## Dayzt (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey there meee223 - I hear ya! I'm in Canada too - out west of you in Alberta. I can't stress enough how important this plant has been to my wife and I just in the past 2 years that we've started medicating. I've since started growing my own as well and it's been so amazing - I can't believe this incredibly useful and beneficial plant could ever be considered harmful or detrimental in ANY way. Don't even both with alcohol - at your age it will only be bad for you! (not that it isn't bad for anyone at ANY age) As you mentioned, there are a number of festivals coming up this spring and into the summer and fall in your area that you can easily get involved in - you'll have plenty of chances there to try something out - as everyone has said, just attend some of these events and make it clear that you've never smoked before but are interested to try...no doubt you'll have many opportunities once people know you are looking. Good luck! If you're ever out in southern Alberta, feel free to msg me on here and I can easily help you out, free of charge!!


----------



## meee223 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for the offer, Dayzt. Appreciate it.


----------



## meee223 (May 6, 2011)

Well, tomorrow's the day....the Global Marijuana March. Hope someone will sympathize and offer me some weed to try. Wish me luck!


----------



## a mongo frog (May 6, 2011)

your the best, hope u have the best time.


----------



## NBPaintballer (May 7, 2011)

I also live in Ontario, but I have a feeling you either live in Ottawa, or Toronto, possibly London. I live about three and a half hours north of Toronto


----------



## meee223 (May 10, 2011)

I live in Toronto. Hey, I lost my pot smoking virginity on May 7, at 59 yrs. of age! Went to the freedom festival, global marijuana rally and hoping to convince someone to let me try out a smoke. However, I was looking to find some older adults like myself and it took awhile to spot some. But before I could engage them in a conversation, I saw a couple of people with a video camera walking by, so I asked who they were. They were looking for people to interview and put them up on youtube. I gave them my story and the one guy immediately offered me his joint. He didn't actually give it to me, but let me smoke a couple of puffs. Well, at least I got to try it, finally. Not much reaction on my part...didn't feel any different or anything, but hey, it was only twice but I did hold it in for a bit before exhaling. Now, I doubt I'll get to smoke again till next year's event, and then I'd have to lie and say I haven't smoked in order to get some. I'd love to ask some of these people where they manage to get their stuff from, but I'd better not. There were thousands of people at this festival.


----------



## patlpp (May 10, 2011)

U should grow a little autoflower like lowrider. Small, discrete, and ready in 6 weeks. Strong enough to pop ur cherry and no need to hve to deal with anyone.


----------



## meee223 (Mar 17, 2012)

Well, I finally ran into a guy who was into pot and we passed around a joint a few times. So, let me ask you guys. Why do you enjoy doing this? I inhaled deeply, held it in a bit, and did this every single time, but I can honestly say I didn't feel any different at all. How much and how long do I have to smoke in order to feel anything? Am I unusual or what?


----------



## beans davis (Mar 18, 2012)

If you slammed 4 shots of tequila then drank a shot at least every 10 min for an hour like you said and didnt feel anything youre wasting your time with weed.
Get some acid 600-1000ug like back in the day....if you dont feel that double the dose.


----------



## JackDraak (Mar 18, 2012)

meee223 said:


> How much and how long do I have to smoke in order to feel anything? Am I unusual or what?


Many, many people report "not getting high" the first time(s) they try cannabis. The first time I tried it, I didn't identify any changes in perception or thought processes either.

I've been an off-and-on cannabis user since I was 17. Recently I went a decade without using once, and now I use on a daily basis. Note that - I use every day, from within the first couple hours of getting out of bed until an hour or two before going back to bed. Now, note this: I "get high" with as little as one small puff off of a pipe. Often, I get significant relief from pain, spasms, nausea, insomnia and lack of appetite (to name a few things that cannabis helps me with) without using enough cannabis to be overwhelmed with "being high"... in-fact, being high is rarely overwhelming... when I'm "doing it right" I typically only like to be very mildly stoned like that... where you don't necessarily even notice that you're altered... If I go "beyond" that degree of stoned I quickly enter into the "couchlock zone" where physical motivation begins to be sapped (this, I only do at night, in order to help with my insomnia).

So - at this very moment I've been out of bed an hour. I had about six small drags from a vaporizer (had some Jack Herer left-over in the crucible from last night). If I'm "distracted" I wouldn't even notice that I'm high... if I pause a moment and take inventory (pain level under a 5? have that "inner glow" feeling?) then I can tell I'm high (yes, pain is 5 or less, and I have what I can only describe as a deep internal warmth that radiates positive energies through my body OR no, pain is a 5+ and I lack any "high" in my central nervous system).

As others have said, probably half or more of the people you see each day have smoked pot before. Of those, a great many do so with some regularity. Most don't know most of the others because the powers that be continue to reinforce the stigma associated with cannabis.

I would hardly argue that "pot is for everyone", even though it's been shown to have so many positive health effects... some people can't handle the way it alters their frame of mind or their physical sensations. Most would describe being "high" as having one or more of the following characteristics:

- a generalized euphoric state, perhaps leading to "perma-grin" or the giggles
- a "refinement" of perception... intensifying and/or clarifying link between your conscious mind and your perceptive channels (vision, taste, smell, etc.)
- the potential to facilitate the user achieving "separation" from deeply held convictions and beliefs, and the tandem construction of empathetic links/concepts that may be rather foreign to you (arguably it's "most dangerous" effect, because it can permanently awaken people to some of the things that are seriously broken in our culture; between that and the fact that legal hemp production would yank vast amounts of market-share from some of the largest corporations on the planet it's not really all that shocking that it remains prohibited world-wide) 
- at higher doses, a feeling of being sucked into your seat ("couchlock") possibly even mental lethargy or sleepiness

Keep in mind, as well, that as a natural product with a great deal of variety in it's chemical composition (the effect doesn't come from a single active ingredient... every time you smoke the herb you get different levels of MANY different cannabinoids) and this is why the advent of quasi-legal dispensaries saw such an increase in "named strains"... as horticulturalists select for specific traits, they have the ability to produce seed with a phenotype expressing a fairly specific balance of active ingredients. In general, pot smokers recognize two general categories for the different strains allowing for any given strain to be discussed (in part) as a ratio of these two characteristics. You've got Indica and Sativa... the Indicas are denser plants that grow faster, while the Sativas tend to be tall and lanky and grow more slowly. To simplify matters, think of a pure and potent Indica as a bud that can provide great benefit to people who tend to have too much energy and too little focus while a pure Sativa would generally be a more "social" or "brain" high (vs. the "body" high characteristics of Indica). Some people find a Sativa helps with social anxiety, while others find it makes them paranoid -- fairly opposite effects.

So, while there is a "simplicity" to discussing the effect of this herb vs. that herb, once you factor-in how each individual responds to it, you can toss-out all of your assumptions.

I would encourage you to go to a locality with a dispensary; talk to a doctor who knows about cannabis to determine if it may be beneficial for you. Talk to the budtenders about their product. Grab a gram each of a few different products, and a bong a pipe or a vaporizer. Start SLOW. Take one "hit".... literally within seconds (if it's got decent potency) you *should* be able to perceive some of the effects of the active ingredients. Wait at least 5-15 minutes before taking another hit, and again get in your head and interrogate your senses and thoughts... notice how the cannabis is effecting you. I would expect that you'll notice at least 3 states:

1 - I'm not high yet
2 - Ahhh.... this is nice....
3 - Oh shit, I'm really stoned, man.

Once you get to know yourself and your herb you'll find there are many levels between 2 and 3.... past 3 is sleep. The next day (or several hours later) try a different product and repeat the process of "getting to know" it and how it works in your body.

Now, if you are ONLY interested in this as a recreational activity, some of what I've said may seem immaterial. High is high, right? Well, not really... you can't really compare intoxication by alcohol to being altered with cannabinoids, in my opinion, but perhaps that's because I'm a connoisseur who perceives, understands and enjoys the subtle nuance from toke to toke -- be it the qualities of the flavour, the scent or the high, each bud is unique... there is more to appreciate here than in a selection of fine wines, if that's what appeals to you.


----------



## MrDank007 (Mar 18, 2012)

This happened my first couple times. Nothing happened. I was the dork that kept saying am I high? And then I think it was the 4th attempt....I knew!


----------



## LordRalh3 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ive been an almost constant smoker for almost 20 years now, I enjoy many different aspects of it, mainly I like how I can ignore my back enough to function almost completly normaly (something I couldnt do with vicoden, oxycodone, or tylenol3, but I also love the neural aspects as well, thc and other cannabinnoids really do wonders for the senses...litterally things are just more enjoyable, bad things are more tollerable.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 18, 2012)

MrDank007 said:


> This happened my first couple times. Nothing happened. I was the dork that kept saying am I high? And then I think it was the 4th attempt....I knew!


Same thing with me. I have never read an explanation of why this seems to occur so often. Some people definitely get super high their very first time and others report no effect. I wonder if for some reason we have to 'wake up' the cannabinoid receptors or something.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Mar 18, 2012)

meee223 said:


> Hey, we have an annual Global Marijuana March followed by an all day thing in a park. For this event, smoking weed is ok and the law never bothers anyone. I've seen it on tv and in the papers and I think it's sometime in April or May. Maybe I should go down and even though selling it is strictly prohibited there, maybe I can ask someone for a joint, emphasizing I've never had one before. Think they'd give me one for free?


I'm sure they would just to see the reaction. There's nothing wrong with being curious epecially with all the misinformation out there. See for yourself what it is all about and remember to enjoy yourself. It shouldn't take much a couple hits and the effects should kick in. It's not just the high that we enjoy, it's the intoxicating aromas and the experience itself. Good luck.


----------



## NoDrama (Mar 18, 2012)

I am in my 50's also, I have smoked since I was 14. Most people could never tell. Some of my lifelong friends don't even know.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Mar 20, 2012)

50's here. Good genetics. Read what guys are growing. See the top sellers on Attitude. You may have to try a few dif strains before you find one you like.


----------

